# fuel screen



## bill nicholson (Aug 17, 2017)

is a fuel screen necessary in sediment bowl on ford 9n


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say a screen don't hurt, but I'm pretty sure there isn't a screen in the sediment bowl on the 9N, but there should be one above the assembly that goes up inside the fuel tank.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

I think a 9N originally had 3 fuel screens: 1) One up inside the fuel tank attached to the shut-off valve. 2) One in the top of the sediment bowl. 3) One in the inlet elbow of the carburetor. 

See attached parts diagrams. Item #14 on the fuel system diagram is the screen in the top of the sediment bowl. You can also see the cylindrical shaped screen attached to the shut-off valve that sits up inside the tank. Item #16 on the carburetor diagram is an inlet elbow to the carburetor with a screen attached.

On a 70 year old tractor, there may not be much left of these screens. I guess you can install an inline filter and eliminate the screens.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You're right sixbales, I stand corrected! I thought that was a gasket above the glass bowl!?!


----------

